# Which state would you move to and why?



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

Which state would you move to and why?


----------



## gracElizabeth (Mar 26, 2013)

California. Weather, landscape, ocean, weed.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Arizona. Just because.
xP


----------



## Cossack (Jul 26, 2013)

Colorado or Oregon. Texas is not my cup of tea.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Washington. Temperate rainforest (plus tons of other biomes), the Pacific Ocean, music, plentiful jobs, affordable housing....


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Washington.....its colder than where i am.......thats all.


----------



## senlar (Jan 8, 2012)

Texas. I'm not all that fond of the culture. I'm pretty centrist (culturally quite liberal, economically mixed). I've lived in New Mexico and it was decent. I suppose Texas is somewhat similar to New Mexico. 

Texas has created around half the job growth of the country in the last 5 years and it votes pretty conservative so I guess that at least some parts must have good security. Texas = opportunity + security. There is no life without struggle without these two.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Illinois because the Chicago area is the best and my favorite of everywhere.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Arizona. One of the best untapped resources of the US--great hiking, etc. Hot, but not muggy like it is in the Northeast.


----------



## cades (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol I'm so dumb, I was looking for Seattle and couldn't find it...
But yea washington.


----------



## Adhokk (Nov 13, 2012)

Alaska. 

Currently in Cali.

Nobody will bother my weeds...check
Acreage...check
Bushplane access...check
Anti-zombie climate...check
Guns...check
Possible last bastion of the human race...check

Everything I need ya?


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Probably Washington, California, or Arizona for nature. Also colorado though its not on here.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

New York


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

If I were moving to the US, the only State I would be okay with living in New York or maybe Delaware or New Jersey. The accents suck but these are the states I've felt most comfortable in and didn't bug me as much as other states about my accent.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

I live in England (UK), but if I _had_ to move to the US, then definitely Texas.

Why?

My Dad lives there, along with my stepmum and three of my four little sisters.


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

Wh1zkey said:


> New York


Eh.. Sorry.. I forgot to put a part three for New York.. I should probably get on that right away.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Washington or Oregon because Seattle and Portland are awesome, their coastlines are gorgeous, and the cool, rainy weather. Or Alaska for the breathtaking scenery and cold, snowy winters. 

I always have been and always will be a Pacific Northwesterner.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

monemi said:


> If I were moving to the US, the only State I would be okay with living in New York or maybe Delaware or New Jersey. The accents suck but these are the states I've felt most comfortable in and didn't bug me as much as other states about my accent.


Your accent would adapt into a more American one eventually, but no one really gets shit for their accents unless you can't understand them or they pronounce things funny


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

lycanized said:


> Your accent would adapt into a more American one eventually, but no one really gets shit for their accents unless you can't understand them or they pronounce things funny


I live in Canada from the UK. My accent just won't budge. I'm guessing my years of speech therapy has something to do with it. Talking has always been work for me and I always have to pay attention that I don't get lazy and revert to sign language. I was deaf when I was little. In the States I hear a lot of: I LOVE your accent, are you English? I liked their attention the first couple of times but it got old quickly.


----------



## associative (Jul 1, 2013)

No New York? Bah!


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

associative said:


> No New York? Bah!


New York is in the part 3 poll >_< sorry


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Washington

The weather, climate, picturesque landscape


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

I wish this question was asked 10 years ago because I've lived in Florida most of my life and decided it was time for a new start. So I chose Arizona. Why, well the weather is tolerable (minus the summer months), their is no high humidity, cost of living is reasonable compared to Florida, smaller town feel, people are a lot more friendlier and will go out of their way to say "Hi" or "Good morning" and affordable housing. 

I haven't regretted my decision since.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Alaska. I like the cold and the dark, plus I've seen "30 Days of Night" and think that would be fun as shit.


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm surprised no one said Hawaii yet. Hmm.. It must be over-rated.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Colorado. My little brother's getting sent over there and we planned to be near each other when we become become adults and marry our significant others. Now that's sibling friendship for life.


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

I feel like everyone is moving to Colorado lately.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

I like where I live in California. I wouldn't want to live in any other state I've visited.


----------

